# Passion for Circus: "Bex" Braathen Kodachromes



## cgw (Apr 29, 2020)

This is rather special. Illinois State University's Milner Library collection of Kodachromes of American circuses from the 1940s-50s.Fun to explore in these days of mandatory leisure for many of us.

Passion for Circus


----------

